# Golf R Rising Blue two door VS Opti-Coat



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi Guys ,

Here's another Golf R I finished yesterday , I seem to be getting a lot of these Rising Blue Golf R's lately.
This is probably due to the fact that the owners of these cars belong to the VW Forum here in Australia which is good for my business.

This is the first two door Golf R in Rising Blue that I have Opti-Coated I quite like it it makes it look very sporty indeed almost aggressive!

OK, enough of my talk .

On with the Opti-Coat detailing

This car had Venture Shield applied to half a bonnet, fenders , front bumper , head lights , wing mirrors , these areas were all coated with Opti-Coat which responded very well without a problem plus it made these sacrificial layers look much glossier ! Granted, I did polish these areas before with S17+ and the more delicate areas which marred a lot were treated to S40 before applying the Opti-Coat Coating.

The usual wash , decontaminate procedures were done to eliminate as much grim off the paint work .

Sonax Extreme Wheel Cleaner doing it's thing 









After









Drove the car inside and dried with the Black Baron dryer , then clayed and multiple passes of IPA were used to make the paint squeaky clean from all waxes or paint sealants which the dealer applied during pre delivery .

Before









After, Scholl Concepts S40 was used to achieve this 









Wing Mirror before









After









50/50 polished with S17+ and Flex PE 14-2-150 Mini Rotary with Green 6" DRC 1000 buffing pad 



























Tail Lights before









After









Before









After









These are the final results of three days work please enjoy !











































































































































































Here's a quick video I made






Thanks for reading my write up I hope you enjoyed it as much as I enjoyed working on this special car !

Best Regards

Mario
*

Coming up next


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning mate


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

What can i say other than TOP JOB once again mate!The gloss on the car is 10x more than a brand new one! :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work as always Mario, another fantastic transformation on the B-Pillar trims:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Top class work Mario, simply stunning colour


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

slrestoration said:


> Great work as always Mario, another fantastic transformation on the B-Pillar trims:thumb:


Thanks Nick ,

Those pillar trims are a real pita to polish as they mar so easily !
The application of Opti-Coat improves there condition but they can still scratch because of the very soft plastics VW use :wall:

Mario


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Mario, fantastic work !!!!!

I have some Opti-Coat aswell, but not used it. 

It would be great if you could tell me some tips about application and so on....
What about layering?

Thanks, Daniel


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Looking good Mario - hope the Op went OK? (Don't worry, it'll be getting warmer soon too!)


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

chillly said:


> Stunning mate


Thanks Chilly , much appreciated mate :thumb:

Mario


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

awesome work mate


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Ti22 said:


> Looking good Mario - hope the Op went OK? (Don't worry, it'll be getting warmer soon too!)


*Thanks James ,

It was nice meeting up with you and your girl friend even though for a short time ! Pity she wasn't feeling well I could have offered you dinner that night .

The OP went well I now have 20/20 vision no more reliance on contact lenses or glasses it's like having a set of new eyes .

If I ever come to Europe I will look you up and perhaps we can have a couple of beers !

Best Regards

Mario *


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Faysal said:


> What can i say other than TOP JOB once again mate!The gloss on the car is 10x more than a brand new one! :thumb:


Thanks Faysal,

I am glad you like the job i did on this Golf R, much appreciated mate :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Great job. This the same as the R32?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

butler2.8i said:


> Top class work Mario, simply stunning colour


Thanks Butler ,

Yes, it is a stunning colour !

Looks even better in the flesh :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Ghostrider said:


> Hi Mario, fantastic work !!!!!
> 
> I have some Opti-Coat aswell, but not used it.
> 
> ...


Hi Daniel,

Thanks for your kind comments , which Opti-Coat do you have ? I have the professional version which is sold to pro detailers like myself !

To apply Opti-coat I normally use a microfiber applicator pad put 8 drops of Opti-Coat on the pad and then start to coat the paint first and work very quickly as this flashes( evaporates) almost instantly that's why it has to be removed strait away always checking if remaining product has been totally removed . After the first coat is applied I proceed to apply the second coat in the same way . You have slightly more advantage when applying the 2.0 version as this will give you 10 minutes working time so if in the event that you stuff up you can quickly remove it .

However , the mode of application is the same as the pro version so it still needs to be removed in that 10 minute span otherwise you can get yourself into trouble even with the 2.0 version .

I suggest you try in on some old panel first and when you feel confident use it on your car so at least you wont have to machine polish or wet sand it to remove it if you use it on an old panel , this way you will quickly learn how to use it properly when you apply it to a real car .

Here's a quick video I made






Best of luck

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

dhiren_motilal said:


> awesome work mate


Thanks buddy :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job there mate.


Thanks mate , much appreciated !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Keith_sir said:


> Great job. This the same as the R32?


Thanks Keith, no, this is not the same as the R32, this is a four cylinder engine with bigger turbo and AWD .

So the Golf R is quicker than the R32 according to sources .

The R32 is a V6 quad cam multi valve engine and from memory front wheel drive don't quote me on this one 

Mario


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Thank you very very much for your efforts Mario !!!!! 

How long should I wait between the first and the second coat ?


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Keith_sir said:


> Great job. This the same as the R32?


This is the more economical replacement for the R32. The R32 was a naturally aspirated, AWD V6, the R is a turbo charged inline 4 with AWD, basically the new model is a faster GTI :thumb:

Fantastic work there by the way, looks gorgeous!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Ghostrider said:


> Thank you very very much for your efforts Mario !!!!!
> 
> How long should I wait between the first and the second coat ?


You are very welcome Daniel !

When I apply the first coat of Opti-Coat I remove strait away , then the second of Opti-Coat is applied soon after !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Minus8 said:


> This is the more economical replacement for the R32. The R32 was a naturally aspirated, AWD V6, the R is a turbo charged inline 4 with AWD, basically the new model is a faster GTI :thumb:
> 
> Fantastic work there by the way, looks gorgeous!


Thanks for clearing that up mate and for your kind comments !

Mario


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice..


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Amazing work Mario.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

tonyy said:


> Looks very nice..


Thanks Tony for you kind comments !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

prokopas said:


> Amazing work Mario.


Thanks Prokopas !

Mario


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

I wish I could afford to see you :driver: 

You have the touch to make these great looking Golfs (Golves?) look better. :buffer:

Great stuff!!

Regards
Maris


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

WEDEL.1 said:


> I wish I could afford to see you :driver:
> 
> You have the touch to make these great looking Golfs (Golves?) look better. :buffer:
> 
> ...


Thanks Maris !

You know what they say were there is a will there is a way 
I have another one on it's way it's the last of the R32 

Pity VW stop producing this type of fast hatch 

Mario


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

great job and great car


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

mislavto said:


> great job and great car


Thanks mate for your kind comments !


----------



## Nismo Pete (Aug 12, 2009)

Great thread and loving your work , thanks for spending the time and effort of putting a video up of how to apply the opti coat. Thinking of trying this and it's good to be able to see a video of it


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Great job, I was thinking of Venture Shield for my VW, looks like the finish was still great despite the film, interested in your comments though on this point?

Regards



Simon



:devil:'The Devil's in the details':devil:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Nismo Pete said:


> Great thread and loving your work , thanks for spending the time and effort of putting a video up of how to apply the opti coat. Thinking of trying this and it's good to be able to see a video of it


Thanks Pete, I am glad you enjoyed my write up !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

simon town said:


> Great job, I was thinking of Venture Shield for my VW, looks like the finish was still great despite the film, interested in your comments though on this point?
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


Thanks Simon,

I don't mind the Venture Shield however, I would have preferred to have covered the whole bonnet instead of just the front area . It just didn't look good with just that bit covered IMHO .

Mario


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Stunning work on a stunning car !

'Nuff said


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Agreed :wave:

Mario


----------

